# 3 day trip to Saginaw bay



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

left Thursday night about 11 drive all night got there around 4 sat in the bait shop parking till 6 got linceses bait try a new access point Finn road started on journey out across the bay we were greeted with 30 mph winds wsw somehow we were able to get the shanty’s buried in and we were fishing first total 21 went to same spotsat morning 32 went there this and got 12 the wind changed to east tougher bite safe home back to work tomorrow


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice job, sounds like you had a blast. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job . Sounds like the bite was pretty good up there as of late . That probably means it will die when we head up . Lol


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

# 5 jigging rap blue silver red and white do jigger buckshots ice is in good condition one crack out of Finn road used planks to cross


----------



## tater140 (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on doing well. How long of planks are needed? And also how is travel with 4wd quads out there? I will be going up there thursday-Sunday


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

tater140 said:


> Congrats on doing well. How long of planks are needed? And also how is travel with 4wd quads out there? I will be going up there thursday-Sunday


I would take at least 10 ft planks the crack that we crossed that day that he is talking about was about 6 ft wide we had eight foot planks just enough LOL! When we went quad travel was a piece of cake there was a little slush Friday in the mouth of the canal of the access but Saturday and Sunday gradually got harder it was about a hundred yards long after that was a 6ft crack but beyond that up to five miles was smooth sailing! Hope to be back in two weeks!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

We left out of Thomas Rd on the east side this past Saturday. 1 area of shove ice 1.5 miles out but plenty of ways through. Went out 12-13 miles going out and in was an endless stream of quads and snowmobiles. No cracks to cross.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Saginaw bay good people up there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I’ll be making trips up every winter it’s awesome next winter would like to fine a place to rent for a couple days


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ron Lynn said:


> I would take at least 10 ft planks the crack that we crossed that day that he is talking about was about 6 ft wide we had eight foot planks just enough LOL! When we went quad travel was a piece of cake there was a little slush Friday in the mouth of the canal of the access but Saturday and Sunday gradually got harder it was about a hundred yards long after that was a 6ft crack but beyond that up to five miles was smooth sailing! Hope to be back in two weeks!!





squid_1 said:


> We left out of Thomas Rd on the east side this past Saturday. 1 area of shove ice 1.5 miles out but plenty of ways through. Went out 12-13 miles going out and in was an endless stream of quads and snowmobiles. No cracks to cross.


We went five miles out of Finn Road no need to go very far


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Our guide has a rental right on the lake over at Thomas road. Basically down the bank and we were on the lake.


----------



## whiteyes (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats on your fish. Looks like u guys had fun. We went out of finn rd also for the weekend. Went 9.5 miles out 27 ft water. 2 of us brought home 19 eyes n 7 nice perch. Wonder bread buckshot n moonshine shiver minnow was our best baits. Heading back this weekend to try it again.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Can’t go this weekend we’re going try the following weekend hope the ice is still go


----------



## Outer sanctum (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice post. Good info. Thank you


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

It was a blast using my vexilar just watching them eyes light up the my screen then all of sudden whamo and did with awesome buddies that I’ve know for 30 years wouldn’t trade it for nothing


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im JEALOUS  Going to make that trip nxt yr watching vex is a HOOOT


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Squid 1 who was guide if you don’t mine me asking next year we to rent a place so we just make are runs on the bay and not mess with a motel


----------

